# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Σκιάθου [Historic photos of Skiathos]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ψαχνοντας σε τουριστικο οδηγο με τα Ελληνικα νησια βρηκα μια φωτο της Σκιαθου με το Μακεδων και το Λημνος επι Νομικου .....

skan 6131.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Wonderful postcards from the island of Papadiamantis...

The first two are from 1933

Skiathos 1933.jpeg

Skiathos 1933.jpg

the last one is undated

Skiathos 7.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two more nice pictures from Skiathos, probably early 1970s
Skiathos 3.jpgSkaithos 5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Skiathos in 1960
Skiathos.jpg

Skiathos in 1962
Skiathos 4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παμπαλαια φωτογραφια της Σκιαθου
Skiathos.jpg

Και η ιδια περιοχη πιο προσφατα!
Skiathos5.jpg

Και αλλη μια
Skiathos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Εγκαίνια αεροδρομίου στη Σκιάθο  5/6/1971*

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...348&thid=10167

S1.jpgS2.jpgS3.jpg

¶ποψη της Σκιάθου. Το λιμάνι του νησιού. *9/8/1969*

Παραλία του νησιού. Κοπέλες ενδεδυμένες με παραδοσιακές ενδυμασίες  χορεύουν παραδοσιακούς χορούς, σε υπαίθριο χώρο του νησιού, στο πλαίσιο  εορταστικής εκδήλωσης. Γυναίκες μανεκέν, σε υπαίθριο κέντρο διασκέδασης  του νησιού, όπου πραγματοποιείται επίδειξη μόδας παρουσιάζουν μίνι  φορέματα και διάφορα σύνολα ενώ οι παριστάμενοι παρακολουθούν.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...750&thid=10866

S2.jpgS3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια της Σκιαθου του 1935 απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ

Skiathos 1935.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ της Σκιαθου απο το 1910

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Skiathos 1900..jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1985 με τα κλασσικά μότορσιπ της εποχής να είναι πλαγιοδετημένα εκεί που σήμερα δένουν θαλαμηγοί.

Οι τουρίστες απολαμβάνουν το ταξίδι στο ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ και κάποιος πιτσιρικάς σκιτσάρει τα μότορσιπ...

Όσο για την ταυτότητα των πλοίων, 
αριστερά το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ, 
στη μέση το ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ (και τα δύο αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων),
και δεξιά το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΙΙ: Ναυπηγημένο στη Σουηδία το 1955 ως STEFAN, 1966 GIMLE - 70 MARINA - 71 GEORGIOS II - 97 GEORGIOS 2 - 98 GEORGIOS - 00 SANTA MARIA. Nα ταξιδεύει άραγε ακόμη;

ALEXANDROS - KALI ARHI - GEORGIOS II.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικες καραβολατρικες στιγμες για εναν εκκολαπτομενο καραβολατρη του 1985!

----------


## captain 83

Μήπως αυτό που είναι στα αριστερά δεν λεγόταν ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ αλλά ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ;

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε cpt83, δεν παίρνω όρκο γιατί στη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται. Το είχα σημειώσει σαν Αλέξανδρος δίπλα στο σκίτσο που είχα κάνει αλλά δεν αποκλείεται στη βιασύνη να κάνω όλα τα σκίτσα να σημείωσα λάθος το όνομα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SKYROS το 1971 στη σκιαθο στο μεσα λιμανι με το παλιο πιο σκουρο γκρι χρωμα.

Skyros Peter Stafford(2).jpg

Φωτο Peter Stafford

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!Φιλε Ben Bruce τοσο το σκαρι οσο και το λιμανι  νομιζω τα γνωριζεις     πολυ καλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!Φιλε Ben Bruce τοσο το σκαρι οσο και το λιμανι  νομιζω τα γνωριζεις     πολυ καλα.


Με το σκυρος εχω κανει παρα πολλα ταξιδια απο το 1977 μεχρι το 1987.Ενα φανταστικο πλοιο παντα αψογα συντηρημενο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο της σκιαθου απο οδηγο εποχης.Το βαπορακι που ειναι δεμενο ειναι το θρυλικο ΘΗΡΑ της nomicos lines

scan0002.jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους TSS APOLLON, ellinis & nicholas peppas για την σταθερη προσφορα τους στα ιστορικα θεματα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ιστορικη φωτο της σκιαθου απο οδηγο εποχης.Το βαπορακι που ειναι δεμενο ειναι το θρυλικο ΘΗΡΑ της nomicos lines
> 
> scan0002.jpg
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στους TSS APOLLON, ellinis & nicholas peppas για την σταθερη προσφορα τους στα ιστορικα θεματα


Και αυτη η φωτογραφια κερδιζει το Πρωτο Βραβειο. Το μαγεια!!!  Μπραβο!  Ευχαριστουμε..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκιαθος.... Και τα πλοιαρια ειναι (κυριε BEN BRUCE);

Skiathos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο Σκιαθου με το ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗΣ ,της οικογενειας Πασχαλη που σημερα εχουμε τον καπτα Γιαννη Πασχαλη της blue star, σε καρναγιο της Σκιαθου.Το πλοιο αυτο αντικατασταθηκε απο Πασχαλης ΙΙ γνωστοτερο ως Θηρα του Νομικου και αργοτερα Ηρα στην Δηλο


new (751).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ιστορικη φωτο Σκιαθου με το ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗΣ ,της οικογενειας Πασχαλη που σημερα εχουμε τον καπτα Γιαννη Πασχαλη της blue star, σε καρναγιο της Σκιαθου.Το πλοιο αυτο αντικατασταθηκε απο Πασχαλης ΙΙ γνωστοτερο ως Θηρα του Νομικου και αργοτερα Ηρα στην Δηλο
> ........


Πευκι Σκιαθος με τον *Πασχαλη*... 13 Ιουνιου και 2 Ιουλιου 1961 απο την _Καθημερινη_ και το _ΒΗΜΑ_.

19610613 PAschalis Alcyon Ka0hm.jpg
19610702 Paschalis Alcyon Vima.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πρακτορειο Αλκυων ηταν απο τοτε εξειδικευμενο στα δρομολογια σποραδων.Το πρακτορειο της περιοχης Αγ.Παντελεημωνος εκλεισε πριν περιπου 15 χρονια και τωρα βρισκεται μονο στην πλατεια κανιγγος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Όμορφη παλιά καρτ ποστάλ_ της Σκιάθου. Βλέπουμε κατά σειράν τα _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ (που να βρίσκεται άραγε σήμερα...), _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ για το οποίο μας _έχει μιλήσει_ ο BEN BRUCE, το ουκρανικό _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ_ και στο βάθος δεξιά βέβαια το _ΛΗΜΝΟΣ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αποσπασμα από ωραιοτάτη καρτποστάλ που απόκτησα σήμερα σε βόλτα μου στο Μοναστηράκι.

Skiathos.jpg

Το μικρό "μέσα" λιμάνι της Σκιάθου, και σε πρώτο πλάνο το μικρό _ΑΕΤΟΣ_ (στην καρτποστάλ με άλλο όνομα, δυστυχώς μη ευδιάκριτο) για το οποίο είχε γίνει λόγος παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ (_1_-_2_). Τι άλλο βλέπουμε ???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το μετασκευασμενο σε κοτερο  ML fairmile, πρωτο απο δεξια οπως κοιταμε, ηταν ιδιωτικο και κυκλοφορουσε για χρονια ,αργοτερα εγινε μαλλον εκδρομικο.Παντως πρωτη φορα που το ειχα δει το 1984 ως κοτερο ηταν απιστευτη η κατασταση του σαν καινουργιο με πληρωμα αψογο

----------

